# Re-kindling the desire to play?



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm not sure how to phrase this, but I'm pretty sure I'm not alone in this. I love the guitar, and I get a lot of satisfaction from playing. However, sometimes, for weeks on end, I just don't feel like playing.

It usually happens when I try to learn something that I don't like, find it difficult, and stop making progress. Then it seems like I'm wasting my time, that I'll always be just a hack, and that spending time practicing is as pointless as playing video games.

Other times, I just get busy with work, stressed out with family, etc., and the "joy" of playing just kind of leaves me. I don't feel particularly happy or musical, and picking up the guitar seems forced.

Sometimes, I just get bored of playing the same songs over and over.

Does this kind of stuff happen to you guys?

And what do you do to "freshen" that desire and passion again? Last week I picked up a new book on blues guitar playing, so the addition of some new material has put the guitar back in my hands again. I spent the evening last night playing, and it felt good again.

What other tricks do you guys use to make the guitar new, fun, and pleasurable again? Because some times it's so much easier to turn on the PS3 and play Gran Turismo.

-- D


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Duster said:


> Does this kind of stuff happen to you guys?
> 
> And what do you do to "freshen" that desire and passion again?


I'll bet that it happens to EVERYBODY at some point(s) through time.

Jamming with friends help me to "freshen" the desire and passion....even if I don't happen to play as well as I would have liked to (at that specific time) or couldn't/can't keep up with their playing.

Cheers


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Duster,

I actually did a blog post on that very thing, maybe it will help:
Six String Obsession: Getting 'it' back - after a long break

More to your post - my first reaction is to say stop "working" at it. If exercises bore you STOP DOING THEM. Seriously, only do what you enjoy. Guitar is supposed to be fun and the more you love it, the more you will play it, therefore the better you will get. I was just watching a Matt Scofield DVD and one of the things he said was that he "never ran scales" he always just used the notes to make musical ideas with. He said he mostly only ever worked on songs. He learned the lion share of the scales as a byproduct of figuring out these songs over the years.

It is critical to have a steady influx of new material, how do you do this? Get instructional DVDs, Download new music as often as you can. Learn to lift songs using your ears and make sure you do this almost every time you play. Stop playing the old songs if they bore you. Get books, visit your local music store, buy a new axe, go see concerts.

Of course this happens to all of us. On another forum Jon Finn (master player - ridiculous) said he took his son to see John Pettrucci. Afterwards they went backstage and his son asked John how he feels about his playing. Johns response was "I suck! Man I have so much to learn". Hendrix used to always lament about how frustrated he was with his playing. This isn't only the territory of newer players.

Most important - JOIN A BAND!! Or form one. No matter your level this will advance you more than almost anything and it it FUNN!!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll agree with a band being the one thing from which everyone benefits, however...

Lessons can provide a regular deadline/goal/schedule for advancement; provide new and exciting concepts, tunes, theory; have a regular jam element; instill confidence.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

jeremy_green said:


> Hey Duster,
> 
> I actually did a blog post on that very thing, maybe it will help:
> Six String Obsession: Getting 'it' back - after a long breakOf course this happens to all of us. On another forum Jon Finn (master player - ridiculous) said he took his son to see John Pettrucci. Afterwards they went backstage and his son asked John how he feels about his playing. Johns response was "I suck! Man I have so much to learn". Hendrix used to always lament about how frustrated he was with his playing. This isn't only the territory of newer players.


That's the way I've felt about my playing for years, the better I got the more ashamed I am over my playing. I'm not the kind to tear down someone else over their playing but I will with my own. On one hand it's a great motivator, on the other it can come across as making fun of someone else who can't play as well.

But Duster if you want to play PS3 play it, don't force yourself to play guitar instead. That will just make you resent it. And watch Youtube too, click on the sidebar and just go through the videos.. you'd be amazed at what you may find. Sometimes a style/player/band/commercial/movie whatever may set a fire underneath you and make you want to play more. The movie Crazy Heart did it for me recently.


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

Duster old friend

I really really wished i had the answer to This Question!

*If you find the answer leh me know, please*.

If we were playing in A BAND!!!!!.....good band ouu bad band me no care.....i really think euu that would definitely Do It!!!

For i remember when i played in fron-a-people long ago, i made dam dam sure that i was good and ready old chap!
(my big ego i guess.....Do deck the halls with bells ouu holly).

But that's me personally.....i have to be real real fantastic or me no play in fron-a-people.....this is not the way to be; i know...sorry?)


...otherwise, you can trash the bloody guitar and just keep the freetboard. Ha.

Sorry maien.



Fake, waiting for the answer too


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have always tended to go in spurts. I will play everyday for a few weeks and then might not play at all for a few weeks. Many times it depends on what I have going on elsewhere in my life. Since I don't play in a band and have no real commitments to anyone else there are no timelines. But I do hate spending a lot of time learning things and then having to re-learn them.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It comes & goes--like most things in life.

But guitar & reading have been constants in my life since I was a child--reading going back further.
And since I've been an adult other things are there too, but many things come & go more often and stay away longer than guitar.

But I think guitars and books will stay with me until I can no longer do them.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I mostly play solo fingerstyle, and I find that going to open mics inspires me to play more. I also find that trying different styles of playing gets me wanting to play more - I was just at an event playing Christmas carols and some of the chord progressions caught my imagination, so I've been playing tons of Christmas tunes ever since.

+1 for getting together with others to play - whether its a band, jamming, or lessons.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

jeremy_green said:


> I actually did a blog post on that very thing, maybe it will help:
> Six String Obsession: Getting 'it' back - after a long break


Just read your post Jeremy. Well written with some good advice. In many respects, I can certainly relate to it.

To Duster's post, whether it's music and/or any other endeavor, you have to set goals for yourself. I do this on an annual basis. Some things to consider:

1) Put the old tunes aside and create a list of new tunes you want to learn. Make sure that there are ones that you've always found to be difficult. It forces you to learn but most importantly, your practicing will have a purpose. 

2) Explore musical genres other than what you typically play but have had an interest in.

3) Jamming and/or being in a band helps but if you're not working on new stuff, it can get a bit boring as well. Fresh material always helps.

4) If you don't have the opportunity to jam with others or play in a band, consider investing in programs such as Band In A Box. It's fun to create and play with a "virtual" band at home. 

Lastly, lose the TV time.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Fajah said:


> Just read your post Jeremy. Well written with some good advice. In many respects, I can certainly relate to it.
> 
> To Duster's post, whether it's music and/or any other endeavor, you have to set goals for yourself. I do this on an annual basis. Some things to consider:
> 
> ...


Or buy a looper pedal....loads of fun


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Or buy a looper pedal....loads of fun


That too. I use mine with an EHX Octave Pedal so I can lay down a bass line as well.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Loopers are great, though lots of beginners seem to have trouble with them. 

Sites like JamCenter.com | Guitar Jam Tracks, JamStudio.com - Create Music Beats - The online music factory - Jam, remix, chords, loops, and Free Guitar Backing Tracks @ GuitarBackingTrack.com can be helpful.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Don't feel bad, after a tour sometimes Alex Lifeson won't pickup a guitar _for a year!_ I think fits and starts happens to all of us. Unless you are fortunate to play for a living, real life intrudes.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Don't feel bad, after a tour sometimes Alex Lifeson won't pickup a guitar _for a year!_ I think fits and starts happens to all of us. Unless you are fortunate to play for a living, real life intrudes.


I can't imagine a year, the longest I've went in my 8 years would be only a few days for fishing trips. Then I run right back to them. I'm obsessed, if I'm not playing my guitars/basses then I'm cleaning them or reading about them on the internet, or watching videos of other people playing.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

I have been there before, and will be there again. (as will most of us) But there is some great advice in this thread to help push on through. 
I have recently been learning fingerstyle christmas carols, to get in the spirit of the holidays, and to have some new different material. 
Switch it up, and keep on plucking. The time will come when you WANT to play more and more.

I always find a new axe helps as well. But it's definitely not a necessity or is it always a possibility.
Get out there learn some new things and put your own spin on it.

OSBM


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Duster said:


> I'm not sure how to phrase this, but I'm pretty sure I'm not alone in this. I love the guitar, and I get a lot of satisfaction from playing. However, sometimes, for weeks on end, I just don't feel like playing.
> 
> It usually happens when I try to learn something that I don't like, find it difficult, and stop making progress. Then it seems like I'm wasting my time, that I'll always be just a hack, and that spending time practicing is as pointless as playing video games.
> 
> ...


It happens to me fairly often but I am slowly moving forward. These are the things that help me.

1: Having friends over to play with.
2: I've been teaching a friend for a few months and that motivates me to keep getting better.
3: Picking out some video on YouTube or listening to a few of my favorite songs with beautiful guitar in them.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> But I do hate spending a lot of time learning things and then having to re-learn them.


Amen to that!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Don't feel bad, after a tour sometimes Alex Lifeson won't pickup a guitar _for a year!_ I think fits and starts happens to all of us. Unless you are fortunate to play for a living, real life intrudes.


When I was younger I never got that, but then I started teaching, and I got it. I was off over the summer and I would not play for a week or two at the start of July, and then play stuff I hadn't played for a long time, or try new stuff when I picked it back up again.



Morkolo said:


> I can't imagine a year, the longest I've went in my 8 years would be only a few days for fishing trips. Then I run right back to them. I'm obsessed, if I'm not playing my guitars/basses then I'm cleaning them or reading about them on the internet, or watching videos of other people playing.


I find it easy to ignore my guitars when I'm home a lot, and not that busy, but when I get real busy or I'm not home a lot I do miss them. So vacations are fun in some ways, but not in others. I tend to look for music stores to get some guitar contact. I can't always find them.


----------

